#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Издание книг Аджаан Сумедхо

## warpig

Друзья,
Известный участникам Алексей Северенко (Alex) намеревается издать
книги Аджана Сумедхо: "Осознанность - путь к бессмертному",
"Читтавивека", "Так, как есть" и "Интуитивная осознанность".
Эти книги будут изданы тиражами примерно по 1000 экземпляров.
Все книги будут для бесплатного распространения. 

Если у вас есть желание получить эти книги, пожалуйста сообщите нам об
этом. (Адрес и количество экземпляров - возможно для себя и ваших
друзей).


У вас есть возможность помочь в издании этих книг - мы собираем деньги
на их печать. Печать запланирована на январь-2008. Если у вас есть желание, свяжитесь пожалуйста, c:

       Алексеем Северенко      shimali@dubki.ru
       Данилом Осипчуком       danil.osipchuk@gmail.com
       Леной Пинчевской        e-pile@yandex.ru

или переведите деньги на яндекс-кошелек Алексея Севериненко: 4100179928835 (ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО укажите, что это деньги на издание книг).

Меры необходимые для прозрачности мы примем  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

А здесь можно сообщить? :Smilie:

----------


## warpig

Можно, только лучше еще и написать во все три места  :-) (Лена, быть может, будет в Англии зимой, а мы с Алексом, честно говоря, склонны лениться, что может сказаться на активности связанной с отправкой). По той же причине желательно кооперироваться с другими.

----------


## Ersh

Москвичи! Давайте на следующем чае целенаправленно соберемся и скинемся?

----------


## Neroli

> Москвичи! Давайте на следующем чае целенаправленно соберемся и скинемся?


Шли годы.  :Smilie: 

ps: "...он и в третий раз ходил за елкой и принес ее, но это было уже весной и он отнес елку обратно ..." (с)

----------


## ullu

> Можно, только лучше еще и написать во все три места  :-) (Лена, быть может, будет в Англии зимой, а мы с Алексом, честно говоря, склонны лениться, что может сказаться на активности связанной с отправкой). По той же причине желательно кооперироваться с другими.


а может мы сами в Дальмаса придем и заберем? вы только скажите когда )

----------


## Кхантибало

А можно ссылки на электронные версии на англ. или русском языке?
Я читаю всё на PocketPC, пусть лучше бумажные книги идут бескомпьютерным читателям....

----------


## Zom

Могу немножко пожертвовать на печать через электронный перевод.
Только на вашем месте я бы не стал аккумулировать хоть сколь-нить значимую сумму на Я.Деньги - уж очень эта система нестабильная (слабозащищенная от злоумышленников). Используйте лучше Webmoney.

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

> а может мы сами в Дальмаса придем и заберем? вы только скажите когда )



Конечно, когда книги будут готовы ,  какое-то  их  количество будет в "Дальма -се", можно прийти и забрать.  

Но ведь еще  есть для практикующие живущих в других городах, странах..

Возможно кто-то захочет взять их для библиотеки той общины, где практикует.

Важно, чтобы   ценное учение Ланг По Сумедхо  не пылилось в каком-нибудь дальнем углу и покрывалось паутиной :Frown:

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

> А можно ссылки на электронные версии на англ. или русском языке?




На английском
http://www.amaravati.org/abmnew/inde...eachings/index

На русском пока не все 
на Сайте Дмитрия Ивахненко 
http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/index.html

или на сайте  корейского центра "Дальмаса"
http://dalma.ru/library/index.html

----------


## Кхантибало

Нашёл вот на английском:
"Читтавивека" - http://www.amaravati.org/abmnew/docu...aka/index.html
"так как есть" - http://www.amaravati.org/abmnew/docu..._is/index.html
"Интуитивная осознанность" - http://www.amaravati.org/abmnew/docu..._Awareness.pdf
"осознанность - путь к бессмертному" - http://www.amaravati.org/abm/english...ful/index.html

Насколько я понял, эти публикации являются собраниями лекций, а не книгами в традиционном понимании.

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Конечно Ланг По Сумедхо книги не пишет. Каждую его лекцию записывают. Потом находится тот , кто хочет издать эти лекции. Другое дело перед тем, как издать книги Сумедхо читает и редактирует, возможно дает им название...

 Так что если кто надумает переводить книги на русский, необходимо обязательно получить разрешение Ланг По.

Наш Алекс получил "Благословение"  :Stick Out Tongue:   И как переводчик и как человек понравился ЛП Сумедхо.

----------


## warpig

Электронные версии тоже будут доступными, нужно только Алекса (ура ему  :Smilie:  ) дождаться.

----------


## Tiop

Т.е. переводы на русский уже готовы?

----------


## warpig

> Т.е. переводы на русский уже готовы?


Да, (как минимум два)

----------


## Alex

Всем привет. Только что вернулся в Москву. Ситуация такая: "Читтавивека" и "Осознанность - путь к Бессмертному" переведены. Вторую книгу надо немного поправить (это не мой перевод, я его редактировал). Бумажное издание намечено на январь-февраль следующего года, потому что в начале года цены в полиграфии сильно падают (а в конце, наоборот, растут).

По мере сверстывания книг я буду делать также их электронные варианты в виде ПДФ и куда-нибудь выкладывать. С Лонг По издание согласовано - и бумажный, и электронный варианты будут только для бесплатного распространения.

Вот вкратце...

----------


## Fat

Вот соседним тредом навеяло:  Алекс! и как это ты ухитряешься вести издательскую деятельность не имея специально выделенного московским правительством отдельностоящего дома в пределах третьего кольца, чтобы девушкам было не страшно до метро добираться....  а?

----------


## Alex

А девушки у меня остаются, чтобы страшно не было.

----------


## PampKin Head

> С Лонг По издание согласовано - и бумажный, и электронный варианты будут только для бесплатного распространения.


fictionbook.ru, lib.aldebaran.ru - хорошиt ресурсы для таких дел.

----------


## Alex

Ну вот. Закончен перевод и редакция "Читтавивеки" и "Осознанности - пути к Бессмертному". Огромная благодарность Паше Цветкову и не участвующему в форуме Владимиру Курьяте за помощь в вычитке и редактировании второй книги. На этой неделе начну верстать, до Нового года выложу электронные версии.

Печать бумажных книг, как и обещалось - в январе-феврале будущего года.

А пока в качестве бонуса глава из "Читтавивеки", которую я пока не вывешивал.

----------


## Alex

ПОСТИЖЕНИЕ УМА

Когда мы рассказываем о медитации, то на самом деле снова и снова повторяем все то же самое. Но это необходимо, потому что мы снова и снова забываем - так что приходится постоянно напоминать о сказанном. Помните: мы забываем то, что помним сейчас; а если запоминать нечего, то нечего и забывать. Итак, в медитации мы продвигаемся к тому состоянию, в котором 
нечего запоминать и нечего забывать. Это не значит, что мы превращаемся в "ничто"; мы приходим в состояние "центра" - реализацию абсолютной реальности, того, что за пределами обусловленности.

Реализация - это не достижение, не так ли? Реализацию не "достигают". Вы реализуете то, чем вы всегда обладаете, сами того никогда не замечая. И медитация - это тоже не процесс достижения. Мы здесь не для того, чтобы сотворить из себя Будд, или бодхисаттв, или архатов, или кого бы то ни было еще; и не для того, чтобы пытаться втиснуть свой ум в обусловленность буддизмом. Вы можете воображать, что от вас требуется промыть мозги новой религией, отбросить все свои христианские привычки и просто-напросто приучить себя мыслить по-буддийски - носить рясу, выглядеть, словно изображение Будды, употреблять всякие палийские словечки и называть себя "буддистом". Но ведь это просто новый маскарадный костюм, не так ли? Это просто новая пьеса, новая роль. Так что цель медитации вовсе не в том, чтобы стать "буддистом".

Реализация... а что это такое? Это слово происходит от слова "реальный": реализация, узнавание, знание, прямое познание абсолютной истины... А что же мы понимаем под абсолютной истиной? Можно сказать "Абсолютная Истина", "Дхарма" - можно использовать палийское слово "Дхамма" или же санскритское "Дхарма"; можно сказать "Абсолют"; можно сказать "Бог".Кто каким термином обусловлен, такой он и предпочитает. "Абсолютная Истина" может звучать немного интеллектуально; этот термин, быть может, не так берет за душу, как слово "Бог" - но не будем спорить о терминологии. Дело не в том, какое именно слово использовать. Мы здесь не для того, чтобы стараться найти идеальный термин для описания того, что не нуждается в описании, что вообще не может быть описано; это можно лишь опытно реализовать. Мы просто делаем то, что мы в силах сделать, используя тот язык, который находится в нашем распоряжении, потому что суть не в том, чтобы решить, какая терминология самая точная, но в том, чтобы уйти от терминов к подлинной реализации! Реализации "Абсолютной Реальности", или "Бога", или "Абсолюта", или как вам будет угодно это назвать!

На уровне религиозных символов и условностей мы можем тратить свое время в спорах о "буддийском воззрении", "буддийской Дхамме", "христианском Боге"... углубляться во всевозможные занятные расхождения, заниматься сравнением. 

Зачем? Ради того, что нами еще не реализовано - подобно слепцам, описывающим слона. Дело не в том, чтобы найти идеальные слова или разработать самое наиточнейшее описание... дело в том, чтобы нашей мотивацией было стремление добраться до реальности - то однонаправленное стремление, та искренность, та честность, которая и приводит к реализации истины, к Дхамме.

Но раз она уже здесь, то нет нужды ходить вокруг да около в ее поисках. Есть множество чудесных историй о странниках, о религиозных искателях, которые уходят в Гималаи... они ищут какого-нибудь святого, живущего в пещере, или какого-нибудь мистика, отшельника, архата, обитающего в отдаленной долине или высоко в горах - и он-то знает истину! Мы должны найти этого человека, ибо он наш учитель, и он дарует нам эту истину. Перед нами проплывают романтические видения о том, как мы встретим своего учителя: вот мы, тяжело дыша, карабкаемся на какой-то далекий обрыв в Гималаях, воздух становится все более разряженным - и вот он стоит там, его сияющий взор светится любовью, и он восклицает: "Ну вот ты и пришел!". На уровне этих мечтаний мы можем насоздавать массу интересных видений и сказок о религиозных исканиях; но наше путешествие - это путешествие внутрь себя. И как же нам углубиться вовнутрь, как отправится в путешествие вглубь самих себя?

В начале мы ищем что-то - абсолютную реальность - так, словно это нечто, что можно найти, обратившись внутрь себя. И вот мы думаем: "Медитация - вот путь. Нет нужды ехать в Индию. Это все глупости и чепуха; нет необходимости лезть в Гималаи. Можно просто медитировать и обнаружить истину в самом себе". Что ж, это весьма хорошая идея - но что же такое эта истина, что вы такое ищете?

Истина - это вообще "что-то"?

У нее есть некое качество, которое мы должны быть в состоянии распознать?
Так вот, духовное путешествие - это то, что мы называем "движением к Ниббане": это поворот, смена курса от чувственного мира к Необусловленному. Так что это путешествие очень тонкого характера. Это не что-то такое, что можно осуществить просто волевым усилием; нельзя взять и сказать: "Я сейчас реализую истину", да и сделать это разом. "Я сейчас избавлюсь от всех своих омрачений, препятствий... освобожусь от желания, ненависти, от всех своих слабостей - и я это сделаю!".

Те, кто так поступает, как правило, сходят с ума. Несколько лет назад я встретил одного такого человека - он был монахом, но загремел в сумасшедший дом. Эо человек был "махой" - а это значит, что он прошел все экзамены по знанию палийских текстов. Он удалился на вершину горы, затворился в своей маленькой хижине и сказал: "Я не выйду отсюда, пока не стану полностью Пробужденным" - и вышел оттуда полностью свихнувшимся! Так что если это просто волевой акт, движимый вашим эго, то, конечно, это доведет вас до безумия. Вы по-прежнему будете метаться и натыкаться на стену в своем уме. Когда эго с вами, вам не избежать западни. Вы словно опутаны паутиной безумия сквозь которую почти ничего не видно и из которой не выпутаться. Так что медитация - это не способ чего-то достичь или что-то обрести, или же от чего-то избавиться; это путь к реализации.

И что же мы можем реализовать сейчас? Вот прямо в этот момент - что мы можем реализовать?

"Ну, я все время, что здесь сижу, пытаюсь ухватить эту Абсолютную Реальность - но никак не могу найти".

Что вы можете реализовать или же узнать прямо сейчас - в каком бы состоянии ни был ваш ум - возбужден, или же переполнен плохими мыслями, или же разгневан, огорчен, утомлен, напуган, исполнен сомнений, неуверенности - или в любом другом? Вы можете распознать, что это то, что сейчас происходит. Это реализация того, что сейчас присутствует вот такое условие - страх, сомнение, беспокойство, некое желание - и что это изменчивое явление.

Если вы чем-то напуганы, попробуйте ухватиться за свой страх - заставьте его остаться, так, чтобы он стал постоянным состоянием вашего ума. И посмотрите, как долго вы можете оставаться напуганным; посмотрите, является ли страх абсолютной реальностью, Богом. Страх - это Бог, Абсолютная Истина? Вы можете видеть страх. Когда я боюсь, я знаю это. Страх присутствует, но, в то же время, когда я на самом деле постигаю присутствие страха, его способность обманывать меня угасает. Страх обладает властью только тогда, когда я сам даю ему эту власть.

А в чем же заключается власть страха? В том, что он обманывает нас, пытаясь казаться чем-то большим, нежели он есть в действительности. Страх притворяется чем-то великим, а мы реагируем на него, убегая прочь, и тогда он получает над нами власть.

Вот так мы и кормим демона страха - мы реагируем на него так, как он хочет. Вот идет демон страха... свирепый, устрашающий демон - он хмурит брови и скалит клыки - а вы восклицаете: "Ааа! Помогите!" и бежите прочь. И тогда демон думает: "Да, и впрямь чмо какое-то!"

Но если вы постигнете природу этого демона, то узнаете, что этот демон - обусловленное состояние и ничего больше. Неважно, сколь свирепо или ужасно он выглядит - на самом деле это все чепуха. Просто распознайте его как обусловленное состояние, которое выглядит свирепым и ужасным. Страх, чувство страха... вы начинаете понимать, что страх - это просто иллюзия вашего ума - обусловленная иллюзия. Желание, любой вид желания, в точности таково: у него есть некое обличье, благодаря которому оно кажется чем-то большим, чем оно есть в действительности. Медитация - это прорыв, прорыв сквозь иллюзорное видение явлений, сквозь образ мира таким, каим он кажется нам, благодаря распознаванию, реализации обусловленных явлений так, как они есть - как изменчивых, не приносящих удовлетворения и не обладающих каким-либо личностным качеством, какой-либо самостью или сущностью, как того, что приходит и уходит, что изменяется. Вы словно делаете шаг назад, вы чувствуете в себе некое пространство, некую дистанцию. Спустя некоторое время те вещи, которые обычно полностью захлестывали и разбивали вас, немного отступают от вас; теперь вы смотрите на них, не сливаясь с ними и не отождествляясь с ними, не говоря себе: "это то, что Я есмь".

Медитация - это постоянная реализация - реализация обусловленных состояний ума как обусловленных состояний ума. Люди, пребывающие в неведении, не понимают этого. Они думают, что состояния их ума - это и есть они сами, или же считают, что в их уме не должно быть тех или иных состояний, а, напротив, должны быть совсем другие. Если вы идеалист, то вам хочется быть добрым, разумным, благородным, отважным - обладать самыми прекрасными человеческими качествами. "Вот каким я хочу быть. Хочу быть благородной и пркрасной личностью". Что ж, это все очень хорошо, раз у вас такой идеал: "Вот каким я хотел бы быть"... "благородным сердцем"... "отважным мужчиной"... "нежной, сострадательной женщиной".

Это все прекрасные идеи, но только приходится сталкиваться с реалиями повседневной жизни. Мы обнаруживаем, что охвачены злостью, мы расстраиваемся, ревнуем, жадничаем, думаем всякие гадости о знакомых, к нам приходят такие мысли и чувства, которые никогда бы не посетили нас, будь мы такими совершенными людьми, какими хотели бы быть. И вот мы думаем: "Я так далек от того идеального существа, от того чудесного мужчины, от той совершенной женщины; я безнадежный, никчемный, бесполезный ПШИК!". А почему? Потому, что состояния нашего ума далеко не всегда соответствуют идеалу. Порой вы бываете очень храбры, очень благородны. Иногда случается, что мы отважно творим самые прекрасные дела. Но бывает и совсем по-другому. Мы мизумляемся: "Как могут такие безобразные мысли приходить мне на ум? Если бы я на самом деле был хорошим человеком, у меня никогда не было бы таких злых мыслей и чувств".

Так вот, что мы можем реализовать, не пытаясь при этом чем-то стать, это то, что все эти обусловленные состояния такие, какие они есть. Будь они благородны, полны храбрости и отваги, или же слабы, расхлябаны, низменны и глупы - это всего лишь обусловленные состояния, зависящие от самых разнообразных факторов, которые мы не в состоянии предугадать или держать под контролем. Начните с реализации того, что на обусловленном сансарическом уровне все явления влияют друг на друга. Мы не можем сказать: "Я сейчас полностью самоизолируюсь от всего и ничто не сможет на меня повлиять", потому что все явления постоянно влияют друг на друга. На обусловленном уровне мы особо ничего не можем поделать, разве что распознать, реализовать - однако у нас есть выбор. Мы можем пользоваться своим телом для добрых, а не для злых дел; вот и выбор. Если вы осознанны и мудры, то вы мудро пользуетесь своим телом и речью, тем, что от вас исходит, с помощью чего вы воздействуете на другие существа и на планету, на которой мы живем. Вы пользуетесь своими способностями с мудростью, во благо, с состраданием, милостью и нравственностью.

В уме может происходить все что угодно - там может присутствовать даже желание кого-нибудь убить. Но вы не действуете в соответствии с этим желанием. Вы просто распознаете его. Вы можете распознать, что это всего лишь обусловленное состояние, а вовсе не "самость", не какая-то личностная проблема. У вас когда-нибудь были какие-нибудь импульсы к убийству? Вам хотелось кого-нибудь убить. Мне вот хотелось. Я могу понять, что такое убийство. Я никогда не убивал - даже не был близок к этому - но уж мысли об убийстве ко мне точно приходили.

И откуда же появляются такие мысли? Внутри меня есть какая-то порча, о которой я должен беспокоиться, или же это просто естественная склонность ума - когда вы чувствуете полную неприязнь и отвращение к чему-то, вы пытаетесь уничтожить это? Это вполне естественно. Убийство - часть природы; природа постоянно убивает. Животные убивают друг друга. Сходите как-нибудь ночью в лес и прислушайтесь. Вы услышите, как вокруг непрерывно происходят убийства: как визжат зайцы, когда лисы впиваются им в глотку.
Убийство - это естественная склонность, в которой нет ничего ненормального; но нравственный, ответственный человек, духовный искатель, хотя и может иметь импульсы к убийству, не станет действовать в согласии с ними. Напротив, мы полностью распознаем эти импульсы так, как они есть - это импульсы, обусловленные состояния. Когда я говорю "распознаем", то имею в виду реализацию: "Они вот такие-то" - и тогда мы не создаем новую проблему, мы не усложняем, говоря: "У нас не должно быть таких импульсов", или же: "Я плохой и злой человек, раз у меня в уме присутствуют такие импульсы" и создавая тем самым невроз вокруг них. Просто такая ясная реализация явлений так, как они есть, ибо это и есть то, что мы можем непосредственно знать без всяких спекуляций или верований.

Вот это и есть реализация, не так ли? Реализация обусловленного как обусловленного.

Теперь, поскольку мы стали легче относиться к обусловленному - вместо того, чтобы обманываться им и беспомощно реагировать на обусловленные состояния, концентрироваться на них, или же отбрасывать и уничтожать их - мы начинаем осознавать Необусловленное, пространство ума. Вы думаете, что обусловленное - это все. А обусловленные явления должны откуда-то исходить, правда ведь? Они же непостоянны - так откуда они приходят и куда исчезают? По мере того, как вы наблюдаете, вы начинаете ощущать или переживать пустоту, или целостность, или Необусловленное - как это ни назовешь, все равно будет не совсем то. Мы говорим "Необусловленное" - то, что не рождено и не умирает.

Это тоже реализация - для тех из вас, кто реализовал это. Это реальность. Обусловленное - это реальность, но качество обусловленного, то, как оно проявляется - это не реальность, это не абсолютная реальность. Это всего лишь относительное проявление, то, какими вещи кажутся на обыденном, условном уровне. Буддийская медитация - это практика пребывания в пробужденном состоянии, медитировать - значит быть Буддой благодаря распознаванию, благодаря реализации того, каковы явления в реальности, когда вы непосредственно переживаете все, что происходит: боль в коленях, чувство счастья, любые ощущения, мысли, воспоминания, или же опыт пустоты... без цепляния, без избирательности и предпочтений. Мы развиваем равностность сердца, ум, который уравновешен, полон, совершенен и целостен, который видит вещи так, как они есть на самом деле, и больше не обманывается чем бы то ни было существующим или несуществующим.
Вы понимаете, что я имею в виду, говоря о реализации? Это понимание реальности. Это не поиски "Бога" или "Абсолютной Истины", словно это некая "вещь". Присмотритесь к самим этим словам. Вы говорите "Бог", и это слово звучит как некая "вещь", не так ли? По крайней мере для меня это так: слово "Бог" звучит как нечто, как некто обусловленный. Так что на интеллектуальном уровне вы можете продвинуться по духовному пути только до этой точки, точно так же, как и на уровне верования. Если вы верите в слова или в представления, никогда не поднимаясь над ними, вы по прежнему в плену привязанности к представлению об истине; вы еще не знаете истину.

Вот почему Будда не учил какой-либо доктрине или вероучительной системе. Я часто слышу, как буддисты говорят: "Буддисты не верят в Бога, и в душу мы тоже не верим. Если ты настоящий буддист, в тебе нет места всей этой чепухе: душам там всяким или богам; мы бездушные и безбожные, вот мы какие". Но это нигилистическое учение, которое только отрицает, не так ли? Чистой воды нигилизм. Вера в то, что нет Бога и души - это всего лишь противоположность вере в то, что они есть, а вовсе не реализация истины. Это просто вера в отрицание; она только этим отличается от веры в утверждение. Мне случается встречать буддистов, которые раньше были христианами; они пережили сильное разочарование в христианстве и теперь стали очень антихристиански настроены. И по этой причине они используют буддизм как средство для оправдания своей настроенности. Они стараются принизить христианство, рассуждая: "Эти христиане верят в Бога. Вот дураки! А вот мы не верим. А еще эти христиане верят в вечную душу, а мы нет. Не верим мы во всю эту чушь. Мы верим в анатту, в отсутствие души!". Но это не то, чему учил Будда. Это еще одна ловушка обманывающего нас ограниченного ума.

Реализация - это когда вы что-то обнаруживаете и знаете непосредственно. Это не какое-то утверждение, когда вы говорите, чем является Дхамма или истина, например, "Она мужского рода", или "Дхамма - это человек", или "Дхамма - это патриарх школы"... "Дхамма - это ничто", "Дхамма - это безличная сущность", или же "Дхамма - это сущность всего", "Дхамма - это каждая вещь и все вместе" - когда вы пускаетесь в рассуждения о философских позициях, интеллектуальных позициях, которые люди так любят занимать по отношению к тому, что они еще не реализовали. Мы стараемся не определить неопределимое, а познать, реализовать то, что находится за пределами определений и ограничений.

Вот такова наша буддийская практика. И нам приходится постоянно напоминать себе об этом, ибо привычка сильна. Мы так легко поглощаемся своими мыслями и воспоминаниями; так легко поддаемся привычным склонностям что-то обрести или от чего-то избавиться; так легко верим всем своим мнениям и взглядам о нас самих, о других и о мире, в котором мы живем. Мы так легко верим в это, потому что некоторые из наших мнений и взглядов и впрямь так ощутимы, так рациональны, так практичны, разумны, логичны, блестящи - "Мои блестящие взгляды и мнения".

Я, впрочем, не хочу сказать, что у вас не должно быть блестящих взглядов и мнений. Если у вас есть блестящие взгляды и мнения, это нормально, коль скоро вы распознаете, что они - это то, что они есть: это непостоянные обусловленные состояния ума. Не преувеличивайте их значимость. Но также и не унывайте, если вы не так разумны и если у вас есть дурацкие взгляды и мнения; не тревожьтесь об этом. Ибо мы знаем, что по своей природе они таковы же, как и любые другие. Реализация... а не утверждение или отрицание.

В этом способе реализации и заключается то, что мы называем Срединным Путем. Это осознанность, то есть состояние, когда сознание открыто, наполнено, целостно. Вы больше не привязываетесь к какому-то одному выхваченному фрагменту реальности, вы больше не одержимы одним маленьким кусочком обусловленного и не говорите: "Вот это маленький кусочек обусловленного, вот это мое малюсенькое ничтожное мнение - это Абсолютная Реальность".

То, о чем я рассказываю вам сегодня вечером - а вы уже много раз это слышали - направлено на то, чтобы напомнить вам, чтобы вы поразмыслили над этим, чтобы вы не переставали узнавать, реализовывать. Незначительные моменты повседневной жизни... работайте с ними, начните на самом деле наблюдать их. Если вы чего-то ищете, если вы ненавидите дисциплину, если какой-нибудь монах говрит вам: "Сделай то-то... помой посуду", а вы чувствуете противление или злость - надо же, кто-то говорит мне, что надо делать - то это обусловленное состояние ума! Собирайте ум воедино, а не уноситесь потоком рассуждений о том, годятся ли вам вот эти средства для мытья... действительно ли все монахи - мудрые, пробужденные люди, которые имеют право командовать вами... или чувством вины за то, что вы разозлились, в то время как вы считаете, что не должны бы сердиться... и всеми прочими сложными умопостроениями вокруг того, что может случиться за день! Мы сами накручиваем все эти сложности вокруг простых вещей. Скажет какой-нибудь монах: "Помой посуду!", а вы думаете: "Да как это он смеет так ко мне обращаться? Я куда как больше лет медитировал, нежели он. Я книги про буддизм написал. Я Висконсинский Университет закончил со степенью доктора философии по буддологии... А этот недотепа приказывает мне мыть посуду!"

Не создавайте проблем из условий жизни, но продолжайте собирать свой ум воедино. Это собирание, эта реализация куда как важнее, чем попытки сделать так, чтобы все было правильно... попытки построить всех монахов и анагарик, или же сделать из Читхурста идеальное место, где вы могли бы чувствовать, что каждый в точности таков, каким должен быть. Это все равно что стараться сделать все в мире совершенным - бесконечное, безнадежное дело; ничего у вас не получится.

Распознайте: раз условия подходят для того, используйте свою жизнь здесь для такой практики. Не тратьте время на бесполезное нытье или на всякие фантазии, на проецирование всякой всячины на других или же на терзания из-за того, что некоторые ваши реакции и чувства не такие, какими, по вашему мнению, им следовало бы быть. Вы видите, что я имею в виду? Суть не в том, чтобы стараться думать идеальные мысли или действовать подобно святым, а в том, чтобы реализовать то, как все есть на самом деле. Что вы можете реализовать сейчас - это то, что происходит в вашем уме, в вашем сознании. Так что это мгновенная практика, практика здесь и сейчас.

Образ нашей жизни - это нравственный образ; это значит, что мы не используем свое физическое состояние или же способность речи для вредоносных, жестоких, эгоистичных действий, для того, чтобы использовать других в своих интересах... мы пользуемся всем этим для того, чтобы строить отношения друг с другом на основе доброты, сострадания, любви - чтобы бережно обращаться друг с другом. Если вы не в состоянии любить каких-то людей - просто будьте добры к ним. Если в вас кипит гнев или ненависть по отношению ко мне, по крайней мере, воздержитесь от побоев и убийства. Это все, о чем я прошу! Практикуйте метту по отношению к тем, кого вы терпеть не можете и кого вам бы хотелось убить. Иметь такие чувства - нормально, просто осознавайте их как чувства, не поступая в соответствии с ними. От вас никто не ждет, что у вас никогда не будет недобрых мыслей.

Мы пребываем в рамках определенных ограничений, в безукоризненных рамках силы. Мы также деятельно помогаем друг другу через дану - когда мы относимся друг к другу с щедростью, добротой, внимательностью, открытостью - и это помогает нам находить удовольствие в общении. Когда мы делимся друг с другом и добры друг к другу, жизнь куда как более приятна, нежели когда мы поступаем наоборот. Гораздо радостней, когда люди добры и щедры - по крайней мере, я так чувствую - чем когда они злы и скупы. Впрочем, если вы не в состоянии быть добрым, щедрым и отзывчивым, хотя бы воздерживайтесь от зла, от скверных поступков.

Осознайте, что все возникающее исчезает и лишено самости. Вы постоянно слышите эту поговорку, правда? Это реализация. Куда бы ни заносило ваш ум, пусть это будет полностью осознанно, так, чтобы вы начали осознавать то, что происходит, как обусловленные состояния ума, а не как личные проблемы. Отпустите вашу самоидентификацию как личности, у которой есть такие или сякие проблемы, и осознайте, что проблемы, которые у нас и впрямь есть - это обусловленные состояния, которые приходят и уходят, постоянно изменяясь. Это не "я", это не "мое"; это не то, что "я есмь". Вы постоянно собираете свой ум воедино, и вот вы начинаете прорываться сквозь обусловленное... взращивая свой ум таким образом, вы очищаете его, ибо вы позволяете явлениям прекратиться. Вы больше не подпитываете постоянно свои привычки; вы позволяете возникшим привычкам прекратиться, завершиться, и вы постепенно обретаете спокойствие, мир - непоколебимый мир внутри себя.

----------


## Alex

Я очень не люблю англицизм "реализация" м всегда стараюсь его избегать. Но в этой беседе Лонг По обыгрывает этимологию этого слова, соотнося его с "реальностью", так что здесь я решил его оставить.

----------


## Fat

> И тогда демон думает: "Да, и впрямь чмо какое-то!"


Alex, а какое слово в оригинале переведено как "чмо" ? 

переводчег - ацкий сотона (с)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alex

Sucker  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alex

Ну вот, поехали. Сверстана первая книга - "Читтавивека". Электронный вариант лежит тут.

Кстати, кто может подсказать толковое место, куда можно залить файл? На этом хранилище он будет жить 4 месяца.

Книгу верстал урывками, в сильном цейтноте, в основном тайком от начальства на работе. Так что если что не так - не бейте ногами. Бумажное издание будет где-то через месяц-полтора, так что если кто заметит косяки - жду критики.

Обложка в бумажном издании будет другая, к тому же в бумажной книге мы объединим эту книгу с еще одной - которая была на ретрите (в исправленном виде). Электронный вариант второй книги выложу через неделю-полторы.

Большое спасибо всем, кто помогал. В особенности - сестрам Титамеде и Висакхе, высказавшим много ценных замечаний по переводу.
Вот.

----------


## Maks

Привет!

Залил книгу вот сюда : "Читтавивека"

----------


## Кхантибало

Я сейчас читаю, планирую прислать несколько замечаний, но вы должны понимать, что для должной проверки качества перевода он должен быть выложен в формате, подходящем для этой работы, например в таком:
http://tran.buddhist.ru/Default.aspx...D=2&FileID=182

Например, у меня возникают вопросы по нескольким предложениям, но нет времени искать каждый раз исходный фрагмент, чтобы посмотреть как было в оригинале.
Если вам оказывали помощь, то также было бы очень интересно прочесть комментарии дост. Титамеды и Висакхи к соответствующим фрагментам.

----------


## Alex

Заранее благодарю за замечания. Однако позволю себе не согласиться с тем, что текст "должен" быть выложен в привычном Вам формате, и с тем, что я "должен" это понимать  :Smilie:  

Я вообще противник метода перевода текстов (если это не научный тексты, конечно) "предложение за предложением". Беседы Лонг По - это не канон, где помимо смысла важно также сохранить соответствие структуре оригинала (хотя и по этому вопросу могут быть разные мнения). При переводе живой речт порой приходится достаточно вольно обходиться с порядком слов, да и вообще с построением целых фраз.

Переводчик должен видеть текст *целиком*, как единое взаимосвязанное целое. Иначе, увы, перевод почти неизбежно получается с "пластмассовым" привкусом (это, конечно, мое личное в*и*дение). 

К тому же беседы - это именно транскрипты устных бесед. Лонг По ничего не пишет!

Комментарии дост. Титамеда и Висакха давали преимущественно устно. Впрочем, сестра Висакха делала также письменные правки в распечатке. Вы живете в Москве - я могу с Вами встретиться и передать их Вам.

В любом случае заранее благодарю за любые замечания и исправления.

----------


## Кхантибало

> Заранее благодарю за замечания. Однако позволю себе не согласиться с тем, что текст "должен" быть выложен в привычном Вам формате, и с тем, что я "должен" это понимать


Тут всё зависит от вашего желания. Если вы хотите, чтобы хоть кто-то взялся за серьёзную проверку, то для этого должны быть созданы необходимые условия. Опыт показывает, что даже когда они созданы, мало кто берётся. Об этом нужно было подумать заранее, сейчас уже поздно.

Если перевод идёт "предложение за предложением", то порядок слов внутри переведённого предложения может быть любым. Никто не предлагает делать дословный перевод. 

Кроме того, никто не привязывает вас к разбиению оригинала на предложения. Если есть необходимость, то можно сформировать единицу перевода из нескольких предложений. Хотя в моей практике такая необходимость возникала крайне редко. Таким образом, для умелого переводчика принцип "предложение за предложением" реальных проблем не создаёт.

Очень печально, что в процессе работы над переводами вы не использовали средств автоматизации работы переводчика. Это значит, что результатами вашей работы не смогут воспользоваться те, кто в будущем возьмётся за перевод подобной литературы.  :Frown: 

Что касается комментариев, то, раз в электронном виде их нет и я не координатор этого проекта, то не стоит о них беспокоиться.

----------


## warpig

Павел, оно несколько странно выглядит. Алекс переводит, бережно относится к живому тексту и вкладывает в работу душу(иначе бы не выкроил для этого времени), а вы ему навязываете свой подход (который мне, например, кажется выхолощенным и механизированным). При этом он является переводчиком по образованию, и его талант заметил даже Лон По Сумедхо во время ретрита - профессионализм заметен даже людям не знающим русский язык!

----------


## Ассаджи

Спасибо, Алекс!




> Сверстана первая книга - "Читтавивека". Электронный вариант лежит тут.
> 
> Кстати, кто может подсказать толковое место, куда можно залить файл?


Я разместил книгу на сайте "Колесо Дхаммы".

----------


## Кхантибало

> Павел, оно несколько странно выглядит. Алекс переводит, бережно относится к живому тексту и вкладывает в работу душу(иначе бы не выкроил для этого времени), а вы ему навязываете свой подход (который мне, например, кажется выхолощенным и механизированным).


Меня заботит разобщённость между переводчиками, когда каждый работает сам по себе, не думая о том, что его работой могли бы воспользоваться не только читатели, но и другие переводчики. Один переводчик может учиться у другого. Если есть возможность увидеть что на что было переведено, какие комментарии автора оригинального текста, редакторов и экспертов были получены, какие были затруднения, что переводчик не понял и в чём он сомневается - это приносит большую пользу тем, кто занимается или хочет заниматься в будущем переводом буддийской литературы или берётся за редактирование этих переводов. 

Достижение такого уровня взаимодействия не требует каких-то сверхусилий. Я по мере своих сил показываю, как этого можно добиться.




> При этом он является переводчиком по образованию, и его талант заметил даже Лон По Сумедхо во время ретрита - профессионализм заметен даже людям не знающим русский язык!


Его профессионализм я уже смог оценить по мере прочтения, однако у меня есть замечания по переводу, которые я ему в ближайшее время направлю.

----------


## Alex

Мне кажется, Павел просто не вполне ясно меня понял, а я, в свою очередь, недостаточно ясно выразился. Я вовсе не прошу, чтобы кто-то за просто так редактировал и вычитывал мои, безусловно, не идеальные, переводы. Конечно, я понимаю, что при серьезной организации работы (например, в крупном или даже среднем издательстве) помимо переводчика есть еще несколько редакторов (как минимум - научный и художественный), корректор, арт-директор или дизайнер, разрабатывающий макет, и верстальщик, воплощающий его в жизнь.

Конечно, замечательно было бы координировать усилия в рамках единого переводческого проекта, обмениваясь замечаниями и критикой (хотя конкретная методика Павла не вызывает у меня энтузиазма). Но дело в том, что я просто не в состоянии принимать участие в таком проекте, не говоря уже о том, чтобы как-то на него влиять. Я ведь уже почти сорокалетний дядька, обремененный семьей и работой, и все, что я могу - это урывками переводить и верстать.

Первоначально я вообще переводил беседы Лонг По "для внутреннего употребления" - идея с изданием возникла гораздо позже, и, кстати, она не моя. Я прекрасно осознаю, что мои переводы далеки от совершенства (как, впрочем, и любые переводы). Можно рассматривать их как некие любительские попытки.

Заметьте, что я не ставил свой копирайт на текст перевода - если кто-то захочет переделать его, сделав лучше - я буду только рад. Это open source.

----------


## Alex

Получил замечания Павла. Очень ценные и толковые, большое спасибо. Непременно учту.

----------


## Alex

Уфф. Вот и "Осознанность" готова (это та желтая книжечка, что была на ритрите). Лежит тут.

Правил и верстал в страшной спешке, многое еще нужно было бы исправить; но надвигается завал на работе, так что, если бы я не сделал это сейчас, то не сделал бы никогда.

Отдельное спасибо Паше Цветкову, Руслану и не участвующему в форуме Владимиру Курьяте за помощь в правке и ценные замечания. Ну и, разумеется, сестрам Висакхе и Титамеде. Спасибо Лене Пинчевской и warpig'у за постоянное пинание меня ленивого.

Важное замечание: строго говоря, это и не мой перевод вовсе. Я исправил и откорректировал старый перевод человека, скрывающегося за псевдонимом Н. Б.  :Smilie:  - отдельное огромное спасибо ему, а также Ассаджи, предоставившему машинописную копию перевода. Я старался обходитьсчя с переводом бережно, но, если что - прошу прощения.

Теперь - бумажное издание! Постараюсь не тянуть.

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Милые мои,

  на  издание книги не хватает около  8000 руб.

 Данил собирается приехать ко мне в Амаравати монастырь 1 апреля.
 Было бы здорово, если бы он мог привезти с собой первый экземпляр
 для Ланг  По Сумедхо !!!

----------


## Neroli

> на издание книги не хватает около 8000 руб.


А кому денежку давать, Алексу?

----------


## Ersh

Давайте на чай соберемся и скинемся

----------


## Neroli

> Давайте на чай соберемся и скинемся


ААААА.
В эти выходные не могу, у меня у папы ДР. Поэтому скажите лучше кому отдать, и пусть это будет Алекс, он удобный, я работаю неподалеку.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Алексу, Алексу.

----------


## ullu

А я кому отдать?
Я на чай не соберусь.

----------


## Alexeiy

Электронным способом можно? Webmoney например.

----------


## warpig

У Алекса вроде, только яндекс-деньги. Если там много теряется - может не стоит?
Обновление (по-данным на 23-00 не хватало уже около 6000 руб  :Smilie:  )

----------


## dongen

неплохо работает карточка любого крупного банка. указали расчетный сче и можно слать деньги  :Smilie:

----------


## Alex

Книга напечатана тиражом 1.000 экземпляров. Многое, увы, пришлось делать в спешке. Не все замечания по переводу я, увы, успел учесть - сроки очень поджимали. Но, тем не менее, начало положено.

Завтра, если все срастется, тираж будет в Дальмасе. Москвичи могут получить книгу самовыносом. Когда вернется warpig, мы придумаем, как проще и легче организовать рассылку книги в другие города. В питерскую вихару книги передадим на этих выходных с оказией.

Ура.

----------


## Топпер

Если можно, не в эти выходные. У нас праздник будет (Тайский Новый год) все будут заняты.
Лучше обождите. Может мы сами кого напряжем. 
Там большой объём получается? Один человек увезёт?

----------


## Alex

ОК, мне же проще  :Smilie:  

Один человек увезет, но унесет с трудом - ваша доля весит где-то килограмм тридцать.

----------


## Ydg

Подскажите, пожалуйста, в файле pdf. книги "Осознанность-путь к Бессмертному" с сайта dhamma.ru у меня не открываются многие страницы, т.е. они показаны как пустые. Например, почти вся глава о медитации при ходьбе и в других местах тоже. Там так и есть или это у меня проблема? 
спасибо

----------


## Yeshe

все открывается нормально. Файл в порядке, это у вас какие-то проблемы.

----------


## Zom

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, в файле pdf. книги "Осознанность-путь к Бессмертному" с сайта dhamma.ru у меня не открываются многие страницы, т.е. они показаны как пустые. Например, почти вся глава о медитации при ходьбе и в других местах тоже. Там так и есть или это у меня проблема? 
> спасибо


Такое бывает если вы открываете онлайн и не даёте файлу до конца загрузиться, а сразу проматываете в середину или там куда... тогда вместо загруженных он обычно показывает "blank page".

----------


## Solano

> Меня заботит разобщённость между переводчиками, когда каждый работает сам по себе, не думая о том, что его работой могли бы воспользоваться не только читатели, но и другие переводчики. Один переводчик может учиться у другого. Если есть возможность увидеть что на что было переведено, какие комментарии автора оригинального текста, редакторов и экспертов были получены, какие были затруднения, что переводчик не понял и в чём он сомневается - это приносит большую пользу тем, кто занимается или хочет заниматься в будущем переводом буддийской литературы или берётся за редактирование этих переводов.


Безусловно, было бы хорошо, если бы было налажено взаимодействие между переводчиками буддистской литературы... Но только мне сдаётся, что на практике не раз дойдёт до указания на собственный переводческий авторитет и попирания оного у оппонента... :Smilie:   По моему мнению, важен не только собственно переводческий навык, а и понимание Учения, контакт с Учителем... В этом плане переводы Алекса я считаю отличными.

----------


## Zom

> Безусловно, было бы хорошо, если бы было налажено взаимодействие между переводчиками буддистской литературы... Но только мне сдаётся, что на практике не раз дойдёт до указания на собственный переводческий авторитет и попирания оного у оппонента... По моему мнению, важен не только собственно переводческий навык, а и понимание Учения, контакт с Учителем... В этом плане переводы Алекса я считаю отличными.


Мы с ПавломБуре уже работаем. Так что не волнуйтесь, всё идёт хорошо и своим чередом. Другой вопрос, что другие могут только критиковать, пояснять, учить или просто вздыхать и переживать на тему "ах если бы", а сами что-то сделать как-то вот не спешат.

----------


## ullu

А все потому что никто не говорит кому отдавать деньги тем, кто не собирается на чай  :Frown:

----------


## Solano

> Мы с ПавломБуре уже работаем. Так что не волнуйтесь, всё идёт хорошо и своим чередом. Другой вопрос, что другие могут только критиковать, пояснять, учить или просто вздыхать и переживать на тему "ах если бы", а сами что-то сделать как-то вот не спешат.


Zom,ну что вы, право-слово! :Frown: 

Вам, конечно, не залезть ко мне "в стол" и не проверить... Но вот в "Переводах" я уже кое-что опубликовал. Но вообще - я из любителей основную работу делать самостоятельно.

Но вот если есть мысль создать некий "переводческий комитет" и только его переводы признавать достойными внимания, то я однозначто буду НЕ "за".

----------


## Топпер

А почему?

----------


## Solano

Вот даже на примере этого форума могу объяснить... 

Точнее, его Теравадинской секции.

Когда я только зарегестрировался здесь, с намерением Теравадинский форум читать, может вопросы позадавать, то здесь были представлены разные точки зрения и обсуждались они не с налёта... 

А теперь - спектр мнений сузился и я ,к примеру, наблюдаю, что точка зрения, представляющая воззрения на Буддизм Тайской лесной Сангхи намеренно выпячивается так, что если бы новичок зайдёт сюда, то у него будет складываться представление в русле именно этого направления (А ведь в Тайской Тераваде есть кроме учеников Дост. Ачана Чаа и его учителя Дост. Ачаана Муна много других Учителей, с различными методами, к примеру Дост. Ачаан Наэб...)... 
А остальные точки зрения, когда намеренно, когда нет, убираются в тень и принижаются... 

Показателен пример Вашего товарища Зома, который в недавней дискуссии высказал точку зрения, что "ещё немного и бирманскую традицию випассаны можно будет сдавать в утиль" :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Как, интересно, это соотносится с тем фактом, что в русле этой традиции и Буддистского Духовенства постоянно возникали и возникают (Только жаль, что в наши дни на территории, куда не пускают европейцев, но слухи по Мьянме идут, да) Арахаты?(Дост. Сунлун Саядо, Дост. Махаси Саядо, хотя последний вроде Анагами)...

В этом свете - кто будет решать, какой перевод достойный, какой нет? Я б доверял такому комитету, если бы в нём были представлены точки зрения Ланкийских, Тайских и Мьянмских Учителей примерно поровну... Но это из области фантастики... 

Опять таки - есть у Тибетцев и Махаянцев такой комитет? А текстов сколько переведено? Вот то-то... 

Честно говоря, знай я, что мне рано или поздно придётся отстаивать свою т.зр. перед неким комитетом, у меня бы половину желания переводить это отбило. 

_Да и стоит ли заострять конфессиональные отличия в Буддизме? Вот пример Уважаемого Алекса весьма показателен, как человека, над этими отличиями поднявшегося..._

Буддизму вообще свойственна некая свобода творчества, в рамках Доктрины, естесственно. Плюрализм. И тем он и хорош, что вдруг может появиться некто _несертифицированный_, и выдать, к примеру, отличный перевод. Подобные варианты вдохновляют.... Да и вообще, мне думается, что оптимальная кофигурация для перевода - это _дуэт_, ну максимум _трио_ переводящих... 

Да и чем больше переводов, тем лучше, а время отсеет ненужное...
 :Big Grin:

----------

PampKin Head (24.11.2008)

----------


## Топпер

> А теперь - спектр мнений сузился и я ,к примеру, наблюдаю, что точка зрения, представляющая воззрения на Буддизм Тайской лесной Сангхи намеренно выпячивается так, что если бы новичок зайдёт сюда, то у него будет складываться представление в русле именно этого направления


А где вы это увидели? Тем более в секции тхеравады? Я, вроде бы, стараюсь такого не допускать.



> (А ведь в Тайской Тераваде есть кроме учеников Дост. Ачана Чаа и его учителя Дост. Ачаана Муна много других Учителей, с различными методами, к примеру Дост. Ачаан Наэб...)...


Согласен.



> Показателен пример Вашего товарища Зома, который в недавней дискуссии высказал точку зрения, что "ещё немного и бирманскую традицию випассаны можно будет сдавать в утиль" Как, интересно, это соотносится с тем фактом, что в русле этой традиции и Буддистского Духовенства постоянно возникали и возникают (Только жаль, что в наши дни на территории, куда не пускают европейцев, но слухи по Мьянме идут, да) Арахаты?(Дост. Сунлун Саядо, Дост. Махаси Саядо, хотя последний вроде Анагами)...


Ну, так разномыслию должно быть. У Зома такое мнение, у вас может быть противоположное. Значит ли это, что кому то нужно уходить с форума? 



> В этом свете - кто будет решать, какой перевод достойный, какой нет? Я б доверял такому комитету, если бы в нём были представлены точки зрения Ланкийских, Тайских и Мьянмских Учителей примерно поровну... Но это из области фантастики...


А если не участвовать, то точка зрения и вовсе не будет представлена.



> Буддизму вообще свойственна некая свобода творчества, в рамках Доктрины, естесственно. Плюрализм. И тем он и хорош, что вдруг может появиться некто _несертифицированный_, и выдать, к примеру, отличный перевод. Подобные варианты вдохновляют.... Да и вообще, мне думается, что оптимальная кофигурация для перевода - это _дуэт_, ну максимум _трио_ переводящих... 
> 
> Да и чем больше переводов, тем лучше, а время отсеет ненужное...


На мой взгляд, совместная работа полезна хотя бы для координации и выроботки терминологической базы.

А вообще, ИМХО проблема нашего буддизма в разобщённости людей. Вот смотрите: сколько у нас тхеравадинов, по пальцам пересчитать можно, а и те вместе не могут ужиться. Как в таких условиях развивать Дхамму?
Всё равно нужен компромис и дух общинности.

----------

Solano (24.11.2008), Кхантибало (27.11.2008)

----------


## Solano

> А где вы это увидели? Тем более в секции тхеравады? Я, вроде бы, стараюсь такого не допускать.


У меня сложилось такое впечатление, на основе произвольной выборки тем и их просмотра...




> Ну, так разномыслие должно быть. У Зома такое мнение, у вас может быть противоположное. Значит ли это, что кому то нужно уходить с форума?


Нет, не значит. Но стоит стараться выражать его, не навязывая и _не обесценивая_ мнение других участников, чем, ИМХО, Зом грешит. 




> На мой взгляд, совместная работа полезна хотя бы для координации и выроботки терминологической базы.


Это да, это важный момент, действительно.




> А вообще, ИМХО проблема нашего буддизма в разобщённости людей. Вот смотрите: сколько у нас тхеравадинов, по пальцам пересчитать можно, а и те вместе не могут ужиться. Как в таких условиях развивать Дхамму?
> Всё равно нужен компромис и дух общинности.


Практически один-в один мои мысли.  Давайте тогда уважать друг-друга (и, как следствие, точку зрения друг-друга).

----------


## Топпер

> У меня сложилось такое впечатление, на основе произвольной выборки тем и их просмотра...


Вообще стараюсь не допускать подобного перекоса т.к. тоже заметил, что он ранее был. При всём моём уважении к Аджану Сумедхо, всё же должен заметить, что Тхеравада не исчерпывается только одной линией Аджана Ча (так же, как и линией Аджана Буддадасы, к коей в большей степени принадлежит наша вихара)



> Нет, не значит. Но стоит стараться выражать его, не навязывая и _не обесценивая_ мнение других участников, чем, ИМХО, Зом грешит.


я думаю, что это периодически у всех проскакивает. Через некоторое время у него не будет, а кто-либо ещё так же начнёт вести полемику в более активной форме. Это проходяще.



> Практически один-в один мои мысли.  Давайте тогда уважать друг-друга (и, как следствие, точку зрения друг-друга).


Надеюсь, что так и случится.

----------

Solano (24.11.2008)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А вообще, ИМХО проблема нашего буддизма в разобщённости людей. Вот смотрите: сколько у нас тхеравадинов, по пальцам пересчитать можно, а и те вместе не могут ужиться. Как в таких условиях развивать Дхамму?
> Всё равно нужен компромис и дух общинности.


Сама настроенность на ортодоксальность при ограниченном понимании порождает догматизм. Способность спокойно воспринимать разные мнения (даже крайние) развивается спокойствием ума, и в свою очередь развивает большее понимание ума различных людей в различных состояниях.

Просто возражать - это самое простое. Умение воспринимать разные мнения без сопротивления, возбуждения ума - умелое качество, развиваемое практикой видения-как-есть.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (25.11.2008), Solano (25.11.2008)

----------


## Топпер

> Сама настроенность на ортодоксальность при ограниченном понимании порождает догматизм.[


Это неплохо. По крайней мере лучше, чем экуменизм а-ля эзотерики. Именно догматизм позволил сохранить традиции (в данном случае Тхераваду) до наших дней.



> Способность спокойно воспринимать разные мнения (даже крайние) развивается спокойствием ума, и в свою очередь развивает большее понимание ума различных людей в различных состояниях.


Пока наши буддисты (не догматичные) не очень это демонстрируют.



> Просто возражать - это самое простое. Умение воспринимать разные мнения без сопротивления, возбуждения ума - умелое качество, развиваемое практикой видения-как-есть.


я вёл речь не о возражениях, а о работе.

----------

Raudex (02.12.2008)

----------


## Zom

> Показателен пример Вашего товарища Зома, который в недавней дискуссии высказал точку зрения, что "ещё немного и бирманскую традицию випассаны можно будет сдавать в утиль" Как, интересно, это соотносится с тем фактом, что в русле этой традиции и Буддистского Духовенства постоянно возникали и возникают (Только жаль, что в наши дни на территории, куда не пускают европейцев, но слухи по Мьянме идут, да) Арахаты?(Дост. Сунлун Саядо, Дост. Махаси Саядо, хотя последний вроде Анагами)...


Вся проблема в вашем собственном отношении. Я критикую эту систему не на основе какого-то надуманного личного фэ, а на основе изложенных фактов. Видите как вы в лёгкую записали Сунлун Саядо и Махаси Саядо в ранг святых, и на сим делаете утверждение, что бирманская традиция работает.

Мой подход иной. Я не утверждаю, что традиция Аджана Чаа прекрасна, сам он лучший в мире буддист, а значит нужно всем у него учиться и его учение подлинное и правильное. Я анализирую информацию на основании канона, коммментариев, лекций разных учителей (и бирманских, и ланкийских, и тайских) и собственного опыта. Исходя из этого я выношу утверждения на форум, главная цель которых - представить одну из  точек зрения - пусть даже она целиком перечёркивает другую точку зрения. А читающие форум пусть делают свои выводы на основании этих изложенных фактов, а не эмоций. Я именно за такой подход.

----------


## Solano

> Вся проблема в вашем собственном отношении. Я критикую эту систему не на основе какого-то надуманного личного фэ, а на основе изложенных фактов. Видите как вы в лёгкую записали Сунлун Саядо и Махаси Саядо в ранг святых, и на сим делаете утверждение, что бирманская традиция работает.
> 
> Мой подход иной. Я не утверждаю, что традиция Аджана Чаа прекрасна, сам он лучший в мире буддист, а значит нужно всем у него учиться и его учение подлинное и правильное. Я анализирую информацию на основании канона, коммментариев, лекций разных учителей (и бирманских, и ланкийских, и тайских) и собственного опыта. Исходя из этого я выношу утверждения на форум, главная цель которых - представить одну из  точек зрения - пусть даже она целиком перечёркивает другую точку зрения. А читающие форум пусть делают свои выводы на основании этих изложенных фактов, а не эмоций. Я именно за такой подход.


Извините, но по-моему вы снова оставили за собой право на монополию судить. :Smilie: 

С чего именно Вы взяли что я "влёгкую записываю"?

Я знаю, в чём метода и Дост. Сунлуна Саядо и Дост. Махаси Саядо, более того, пробовал практиковать и в ключе первого, и в ключе второго.
И скажу Вам - это випассана и существует она в русле именно Теравады, и даёт результат - _уже это само по себе кое-что доказывает_. Но самое интересное в том, _и здесь на форуме это уже не раз озвучили_, что у Дхаммы множество лиц. Неужели Вы думаете, что Бхагаван Будда не учитывал того, что за человек перед ним? В суттах много мест (да что там - есть целый трактат в Абхидхамме - Пуггалапанньяти), где указывается именно на различие людей, типы даже приводятся. Есть сутты, где прямо списки Арахатов приводятся и того, каким образом они достигли Просветления, учитывая недостатки своего восприятия, списки внушительные.

Да, моих сообщений на форуме немного, но если Вы дадите себе возможность их почитать, то и аргументацию увидите и ссылки на источники... Только у Вас вот это одни источники и Учителя, а у меня другие, из другой школы. 

_Я думаю, когда у Вас достанет опыта понять, что в этом случае одна точка зрения не может перечеркнуть другую, тогда и тон ваших сообщений изменится_. 

Но в то же время, именно дисскуссии с Вашим участием помогли мне прояcнить кое-что в своей точке зрения, за что спасибо.

За сим откланиваюсь.

----------


## Топпер

Друзья мои, не ссорьтесь. Это же благо, что мы имеем альтернативы и можем попробовать и то и другое.

----------

Solano (25.11.2008)

----------


## Zom

> Да, моих сообщений на форуме немного, но если Вы дадите себе возможность их почитать, то и аргументацию увидите и ссылки на источники... Только у Вас вот это одни источники и Учителя, а у меня другие, из другой школы. 
> 
> Я думаю, когда у Вас достанет опыта понять, что в этом случае одна точка зрения не может перечеркнуть другую, тогда и тон ваших сообщений изменится.


Я рассмотрел приведённую вами аргументацию, но увы, она не представилась убедительной, на что я тоже привёл в теме соответствующие ссылки. Кстати, рекомендую-таки с ними ознакомиться, дабы не быть голословным.

----------


## ullu

> Есть сутты, где прямо списки Арахатов приводятся и того, каким образом они достигли Просветления, учитывая недостатки своего восприятия, списки внушительные.


А можно попросить название этих сутр?

----------


## Solano

> А можно попросить название этих сутр?


попробую сегодня вспомнить. :Smilie:

----------

ullu (27.11.2008)

----------


## Ydg

Подскажите, пожалуйста,
-где можно достать книги Аджан Сумедхо в Киеве?
-ожидается ли в ближайшее время его ретриты где-нибудь в СНГ?
Спасибо

----------


## Топпер

Насчёт затворов Аджана - вряд ли. Он всё таки очень в возрасте.
Хотя, если бы набралась большая группа, то возможно, что и приехал бы.

----------


## Аминадав

> -где можно достать книги Аджан Сумедхо в Киеве?


У меня еще оставалась парочка, только надо их поискать (недавно не смог найти).

Можете мне личным сообщением написать Ваш номер телефона? Я позвоню, когда найду.

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

> Подскажите, пожалуйста,
> -где можно достать книги Аджан Сумедхо в Киеве?
> -ожидается ли в ближайшее время его ретриты где-нибудь в СНГ?
> Спасибо


Я могу прислать книги, адрес скинь

Мы пригласили Аджана Сумедхо на следующий год, но он не сможет. Едит в летнее время довольно-таки на долго в Японию. Про 2010 год пока не говорит ничего. Я в феврале его увижу, еще раз спрошу. Но возраст... 

Зато к нам хочет приехать Аджан Сучитто, Аббат  монастыря в Читхурсте, но это тоже не в 2009. У него все заранее расписано.

----------

Neroli (01.12.2008)

----------


## Топпер

Может и к нам заедет? Это возможно с ним обсудить?

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

У монахов из-за Васы получается приехать только в мае и июне, а потом уже осенью. Очень мало времени получается.

Я даже и не думала, что так тяжело попасть на ретрит к Аджану Сумедхо в его же монастыре Амаравати. Всего 2 ретрита в год. Примерно 3-4 человека на место, разыгрывается лоторея, кому повезет. Конечно он там выкладывается по полной по 3 Дхарамтока в день, ретрит 12-14 дней.

Так что кто был  на ретрите в Кунпенлинге, тому крупно повезло  :Smilie:

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

> Может и к нам заедет? Это возможно с ним обсудить?


Если к нам, то и к вам  :Wink:

----------

Zom (01.12.2008)

----------


## Ydg

Получила книги, по почте! Прислал по моей просьбе человек с форума, бесплатно, оплатив почтовые расходы.
На фоне страстей, бушующих вокруг темы "Дхарма и бизнес" как в интернете так и в жизни, такие чистые бескорыстные действия вызывают глубокое уважение и даруют вдохновение.

"Но есть и другая причина хорошенько подумать, прежде чем продавать буддийские книги. Со времён Будды, учения обычно передавались безвозмездно, от учителя к ученику, от друга к другу. Учение, считающееся бесценным, пришло к нам сквозь века благодаря неразрывному потоку щедрости [в передаче Дхармы], лежащей в основе учения Будды. Эта традиция продолжается распространением бесплатных буддийских книг. От автора поток идёт через тех, кто тратит время на редактирование, набор текста и печать книги, через тех, кто жертвует деньги на издание и тех, кто занимается распространением и рассылкой. Если вам посчастливилось получить книгу, прошедшей по этой линии последовательного жертвования, вы получаете важный урок Дхармы ещё до того, как откроете её первую страницу. Когда на буддийскую книгу проставляется цена, вам не только приходится платить, но за свои деньги вы получаете меньшее. Вы получаете просто книгу о Дхарме, а не вещь, которая сама собой являет Дхарму. Какая из них имеет бОльшую ценность?" (с) http://dhamma.ru/faq.htm#freebooks


Огромное спасибо Алексу за перевод и всем-всем, кто участвовал в их издании и бесплатном распространении. Книжки великолепные!
Пусть все существа достигнут освобождения!

----------

